# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Removing stray waterproofing

## cassdawg

Hi all, bathroom reno has gone great thanks to this forum 😀 
However we were perhaps a bit wild / enthusiastic with the water proofing and have some small areas above the tiled area we need to remove off villaboard and the shower frame. 
Any tips on how to remove this? 
Cheers and happy holidays to all
C

----------


## Pulse

mechanical methods only, carbide scraper, razor blade or sander  
====

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Be very careful, the waterproof coating is only very thin and easily damaged. I would sand it just enough to take the roughness off then apply an oil based paint over the area. You could then lightly sand it when dry and top coat with your choice of paint. 
Good luck and fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------

